

Thought and Performance, Live Coding Music, Explained to Anyone – Really - daralthus
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2010/07/06/thought-and-performance-live-coding-music-explained-to-anyone-really/

======
stratospark
Fluxus is another cool Scheme-based live coding environment, more focused on
graphics and physics: <http://www.pawfal.org/fluxus/>. Here are some awesome
examples: <http://vimeo.com/gabor/videos>.

